# Pico marked for the first time ever



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I took Pico to my daughter's for Thanksgiving week in Dallas. Her Cocker puppy was back with the broker for treatment and to keep Pico from possibly being exposed to anything contagious.

Pico has NEVER marked indoors. NEVER







Nor has he ever peed by just lifting his leg....he squats forward and kinda lifts his leg out behind him, but when we got to her house he walked around, sniffing, and when he got to her curtains he very matter of factly lifted his leg like a macho man and peed on her curtain :excl: 

I was shocked but then I had to laugh because I'd never seen him LIFT HIS LEG like that. And, those curtains were being replaced anyway as soon as my daughter and I hit the after Thanksgiving sales. So it was no big deal and he didn't do it again, anywhere, the entire rest of the time we were there. It was like he just HAD to do it to let her Cocker know he had been there. Kinda like, Hi, sorry I missed you, maybe I'll catch you home next time.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

haha! Macho maltese! LOL


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! Little Macho Pico!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL-glad it was at your daughter's house...can you imagine if it had been a non-relative host or something







I would have died! LOL...it is pretty cute though...


----------



## rachael8888 (Oct 19, 2004)

!LOL!







macho


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!  That is interesting..... leg lifting must really be something that is ingrained in them.... He obviously smelled the cocker's urine in the house and somehow knew to mark..... In spite of the mess, it is sort of cute seeing these little babies acting like such tough stuff.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

or maybe hes always marked... you just didnt find it??!? hehehe ... Kodie marking is little drops of pee!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have actually heard many stories of male dogs beginning to mark well after puppyhood. A woman I know does Yorkie rescue and her 10 year started to mark after one particular male came into her home. I've also heard of neutered male dogs starting to mark after a new female joins their household. I've heard that they can even pick it up from watching another male lift his leg - "monkey see, monkey do"!

Sounds like Pico may have to pack belly bands in his suitcase when he goes visiting in the future!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 14 2004, 08:47 AM
> *Sounds like Pico may have to pack belly bands in his suitcase when he goes visiting in the future!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22959*


[/QUOTE]
What are belly bands? Do they keep them from marking?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 14 2004, 11:37 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are belly bands? Do they keep them from marking?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22987
[/B][/QUOTE]


yep..my breeder uses them and told me about them...they are stretchy like pieces of cloth that go around their belly with a little pad in them in case/for when they wee-wee. That is how she explained them anyway. I think she also uses them when her females are in heat.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 14 2004, 10:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


yep..my breeder uses them and told me about them...they are stretchy like pieces of cloth that go around their belly with a little pad in them in case/for when they wee-wee. That is how she explained them anyway. I think she also uses them when her females are in heat.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22989
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ahh, so it just catches the spray?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

barkindogclothes.com has belly bands. Scroll down about 2/3 of the way. There is even a cute Maltese model!

http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesmisc.html

barkindogclothes.com has a huge choice of fabric so you can even get a holiday belly band for those Christmas visits!

I know many a Maltese owner who swear that belly bands saved their sanity!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 14 2004, 10:50 AM
> *barkindogclothes.com has belly bands. Scroll down about 2/3 of the way. There is even a cute Maltese model!
> 
> http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesmisc.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL, thanks Ill take a look. You can buy different styles, so its like the different diaper designs


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 14 2004, 11:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, so it just catches the spray?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22990
[/B][/QUOTE]


I guess....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I may have to get some belly bands for Tuffy for whenever we go visiting. Everytime we go to my sister's place he marks all over Palbert's bed and his room so we aren't very good guests.







I was going to order a few shirts for him from barkingdog so I may throw in some belly bands too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 14 2004, 12:37 PM
> *<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23038*


*
Tuffy is neutered right?  This concerns me, I hope Toby doesn't start doing this.  I wonder what makes them just start? 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23050*[/QUOTE]

Yeah, he's neutered.. and he didn't start marking until after he'd been neutered which was weird. I'm pretty sure it's the smell of another male dog or any dog for that matter that has him doing it. He NEVER does it in our house but there aren't any other doggy smells here either. I've caught him doing it every time we go over to my sister's place.. I guess the "man" in him just can't resist the lure of reminding the other dog that he was there. His innate male-ness must override the neutering in this case. It still is bizarre to me. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------

